# Deer Call How To



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

After the massive amount of requests (1) to do a tutorial I decided to get one done. So turn 2 tubes and poke one in the other, add finish and guts. The End . Sorry couldn't resist :laughing::laughing:.

It really is close to that easy, it takes me longer to drill them out than turn them some days. Okay, now for the real one here we go.

You will need a kit for the guts which are available from several places. I get mine from http://www.brooksidegamecalls.com Joe has what you need. You will need a piece of wood 7" long x 1 1/2" square if you are going to turn both parts which is what I am showing. If you are using the supplied plastic insert just turn the barrel portion of your call. Faster but ugly. 










Cut this into a 3" piece and a 4" piece. Then drill a 3/4" hole through the long piece and a 1/2" hole through the short piece. I mark the pieces at the cut so they will line up later. 



















Next is mounting the piece on my modified pen mandrel and getting it round. The shape is up to you there is no real plan here except that you want a groove to hold your lanyard. I put mine nearer the end where the parts join.

I get three measurements now. One is the OD of the barrel so that I can make the insert match. The second is the ID of the barrel, you need to make the insert a bit smaller and add two grooves for O rings. The third is the largest diameter of the plastic insert that comes with the call so the expansion tube will fit on the end if you decide to use it.




























Turn your insert to the dimensions you took, the tenon is about 3/4" long as is the tenon for the expansion tube. Be sure to square the shoulder cuts that will meet on the barrel and insert so you have a close, clean fit. 










Once everything is sanded put on your O ring and test the fit. I use a #12 but that will be determined by how you cut your grooves. Add the guts, tune it up and you are ready to go. 










Well, there it is a how to for a grunt tube. If you have a question let me know.


----------



## rgadrim (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

that looks so easy
im assuming if i had the parts here it might not be as bad as it looks
i have 2 sons and 1 son inlaw that i might have to make one for
thanks so much for doing this


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

:laughing::laughing: Robert I am sure you can drill two holes, turn two cylinders and two tenons. The guts are just two wedges, a bit of mylar an O ring and the expansion tube. The black insert you won't use.


----------

